# Spring Ridge/Basking Ridge



## Edgecrusher (Jan 12, 2006)

Any recreational/'B' or 'C' level riders living in the Spring Ridge, 
Society Hill condo developments or living close by in Basking Ridge/area?

I'm not a part of any of the bike clubs, but it would be nice to ride with 
someone once in awhile.  

Geo


----------



## goldsbar (Apr 24, 2002)

mafw.org for the club scene (Morris Area Free Wheelers)

or Liberty Cycle has a race team that does weekly rides.


----------



## Edgecrusher (Jan 12, 2006)

goldsbar said:


> mafw.org for the club scene (Morris Area Free Wheelers)
> 
> or Liberty Cycle has a race team that does weekly rides.



Hey Goldsbar,
I appreciate the info...thank you.
I already belong to Lehigh Wheelmen in PA. $10 p/year.
I just moved from up there, but still work in South Whitehall.

I'm not looking to pay some ritzy NJ club 30 to 50 bucks so I can ride along with them 
lol!  

MAFW is $20, so that's not too bad I will check them out. That seems reasonable.

I was just hoping that there was few guys/girls who lived around here
that ride.


----------



## goldsbar (Apr 24, 2002)

Yeah, some of those club fees are a bit crazy. When I lived further North in NJ, we just got together for some shop rides. Everyone had on a diferent jersey (or just a regular shirt) and they were just as fast as the everyone has the same jersey $50 race club.


----------



## Edgecrusher (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah, some of those club fees are a bit crazy. When I lived further North in NJ, we just got together for some shop rides. Everyone had on a diferent jersey (or just a regular shirt) and they were just as fast as the everyone has the same jersey $50 race club.


 

I hear ya!


----------

